# Jeet Tek?



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 16, 2004)

I was just curious as to how some of you use the Jeet Tek(sp?). Its similar to a straight leg side kick to the lower region (shin area). Is this a scraping blow, or a thrust?? Any help is appreciated.
 :asian:


----------



## Samurai (Apr 16, 2004)

The situation will determine what kind of kick it is.  The "BASIC" idea is to disrupt the flow of the person by placing an obstiacle in the path of the person.  They just usually end up hitting themselves with the foot.

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 18, 2004)

Samurai said:
			
		

> The situation will determine what kind of kick it is.  The "BASIC" idea is to disrupt the flow of the person by placing an obstiacle in the path of the person.  They just usually end up hitting themselves with the foot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeremy Bays



I see. So by your description its "more or less" used in terms of a stop-hit? I guess my confusion comes from my uncomfortability in using the technique.

Thank you for your input. :asian:


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 19, 2004)

The Jeet tek isn't only a straight kick to the lower leg.

It can also be to the knee, thigh, hip, or even to the gut.  Usually the kicks to the gut is often more like a Muay Thai teep (depending on your school).

It can also be an oblique rear leg stop kick.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 24, 2004)

a Jeet Tec, is a movement that intercepts the others movemet.
it is infact and intercepting blow.  And can be done with any part of the body.


----------



## William E. Holland II (Aug 30, 2004)

Jeet Tek is an intercepting kick. It can be done to the leg, knee, thigh or midsection and can be done with front stomp, side kick or oblique kick.


The Mongoose

www.tactixtrainingcenter.com


----------



## achilles (Aug 30, 2004)

There are actually two meanings to the term jeet tek.  Literally it means intercepting kick, however it refers to both a kick that intercepts an attack (which in theory could be any kick) as well as the leg obstruction (a block executed as a stiff leg lift).  So depending on which tool (the actual intercepting kick or the stiff leg block) it could be a kind of jamming, scraping "kick" or a side kick, round kick, spin kick, oblique kick, etc.

The leg obstruction can be used defensively and offensively.  Defensively one can block a kick or an opponent's lunge thus stopping the attack at a fairly early point in its development.  Another advantage of this tool is that you take the force of the opponent's kick on the sole of your shoe/foot instead of your shin which can be painful and even injurious (although sometimes this block is necessary for its own reasons).  Offensively it can be used to smother potential intercepting attacks executed by your opponent as you bridge the gap.  Bob Bremmer spoke of closing the gap with the leg obstruction to set up his lead punch as being one of his signiture tactics, and Ted Wong demonstrates many trapping entries with the leg obstruction in his book comparing Jeet Kune Do with Wing Chun.


----------



## William E. Holland II (Aug 30, 2004)

Achilles,

Nice Post. 
Where are you if you don't mind me asking?
Who did you get your JKD training with.
I have found few people who use the term Chinese Boxing anymore in the JKD circles.

Best Regards,

William E. Holland II
The Mongoose


www.tactixtrainingcenter.com
www.ijkda.com


----------



## achilles (Aug 31, 2004)

William,

I'm from Bloomington Indiana.  I'm an apprentice instructor under Dan Inosanto,  and have had the pleasure of training with other fine instructors on a more limited basis.

I like the term Chinese Boxing because it is kind of non-denominational.  By that I mean that no one camp seems to be laying claim to it; thus, it lacks the connotations linked to terms such as "original" or "concepts."


----------

